# How many of you have NT siblings?



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone! This is my first thread! Anyhoo, only 10% of the population is NT, and in a five person family, it makes the odds of NT siblings pretty low. Yet, even though our parents are SJ and SP, my sister and I are both NTs. So I was wondering, what are your siblings' types and do they correlate with your parents' types? Do you and your family members have similiar types? I hope this wasn't too long, its my first thread, so please cut me some slack


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

family composed mostly of SJs. My mother is an NT though


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

It was decided in an earlier thread that my dad was an NT. Brother is definitely an SP, mom definitely an SJ. I think my entire family has about 4 NTs, out of 80ish people.


----------



## Ostentatious (Nov 9, 2010)

My brother and I are actually both INTJs. It's kind of neat. He seems quite extroverted for an introvert though.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Immediate family: Father and brother are NTs. Mom is an NF with some NT tendencies. 
Mom's siblings: mostly NFs/NTs (possibly one SFx)
Dad's siblings: all SJs with one being SP or NT


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

I have one sibling, a younger sister, who is an ESFJ. We clashed so much when we were growing up! Complete opposites! We think my dad may have been an ESTP and my mother is an ISFJ.

The only other NT in my family that I know of is my aunt on my mother's side who is an INTJ. The rest of my extended family is made up majorly of SJs and NFs with only a couple of SPs thrown in for good measure.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

My entire immediate family is composed of Ns (2 NTs and 3 NFs).

As for the breakdown of NTs, my father was an ENTJ, and my older brother is an INTJ.

Feeler-wise, my mother is an ENFJ, and both my younger brother and I are ENFPs.


----------



## magister343 (Jan 3, 2011)

My father is an INTJ, my mother an INFP, and I am an INTP.

I think my sister is probably an ISFJ, although some psychiatric conditions and medications may make it hard to tell for sure. 


I suspect that my oldest half brother is an ENTJ. If forced to guess my other half brother's type I'd probably go with ISTP, although I'm not really sure about anything but his introversion.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> It was decided in an earlier thread that my dad was an NT. Brother is definitely an SP, mom definitely an SJ. I think my entire family has about 4 NTs, out of 80ish people.


only four out of eighty?that's only 5%! wow...putting up with all of those S's must be rough.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

My entire immediate family is NT except for my sister who is an ESTJ.
Father: INTP
Mother: ENTJ
Brother: INTJ
Me: ENTP

That's right, we got all the NT represented.  Growing in an uber NT household is... interesting. Not much physical affection going around. You can only imagine how off-the-wall family dinners are... I don't think I've ever had a single mundane/stupid family discussion. And it can get pretty nasty when we disagree - it's like an NT deathmatch


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not seeing any patterns in personality type and family members' types. I thought maybe there would be some sort of correlation, but it all seems sort of random, which doesn't make sense...


----------



## Devilsapple (Jun 17, 2010)

I have one confirmed NT sibling, my younger sister is an INTJ, however some of my siblings are too young to tell yet.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> only four out of eighty?that's only 5%! wow...putting up with all of those S's must be rough.


Why do you think I joined this forum? lol


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

My whole family are definitely all extroverts, but (except for my younger brother) for the most part we all lean fairly neutral on the other 3 dichotomies. I'm almost possitive that my dad and little sister are ESFJ's. I think my mom is an ESFP. My older brother definitely seems like an ESTJ. My little brother is an ESTP. As for my extended family I'm not sure, but I'd say it's pretty close to the estimates I've heard on the general population of about 40% SJ's, 30% SP's, 20% NF's and 10% NT's give or take a few %.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

bigtex1989 said:


> Why do you think I joined this forum? lol


that makes two of us haha


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

My family is - 

28.5% ISTJ (my dad and my brother)
14.2% INTP (myself)
14.2% INTJ (my brother)
14.2% ESFJ (my sister)
14.2% ENxP (my brother)
14.2% ENFJ (my mother)


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

Almost everyone in my family except my mom is T, not necessarily NT. My sister (who is an INTP as well) and I are the only NTs in the family while my brother is an ISTP, dad is an ESTx, and mom is a xNFJ.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

Oldest to Youngest, yes I have 4 siblings
Father: INTJ
Mother: XSXP
Sister: INTJ
Sister: ENFP
Me: ENTJ
Sister: ENTJ
Brother: XNTJ

Yes, we're always at eachother's throats, in case you were wondering... And yes when we all lived in the same home dinner was usually full of yelling and arguing. Crazy days...


----------



## InductiveReasoner (Mar 21, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first thread! Anyhoo, only 10% of the population is NT, and in a five person family, it makes the odds of NT siblings pretty low. Yet, even though our parents are SJ and SP, my sister and I are both NTs. So I was wondering, what are your siblings' types and do they correlate with your parents' types? Do you and your family members have similiar types? I hope this wasn't too long, its my first thread, so please cut me some slack


Hi sister!! ^_^ Well...in my family there are only 2 NTs out of five. Those people would be you and I hahaha!!!


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

Sister: ENFP.
Mom: ENTJ.
Dad: INTP.

I wish my sister was INTJ so my family would have all the NTs, but she had to go and throw off the pattern. Lame. Haha.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I have half-brothers, so they have a different dad.

My Dad: ISTJ
Their Dad: no idea
Mom: INFP
(in order from oldest to youngest)
Brother 1: ENFP
Brother 2: ISTP
Brother 3: ENFx
Me: ENTP

So... both my parents are introverts, so I became an extrovert, and then I got the NP from my mom, and the T from my dad. (I think it's a grand combination) (and even my career is a mix between theirs :crazy

2 of my brothers are NFs like my mom. I'm the youngest, but I connect best with my oldest brother. 

Another strange thing is that me and my NF brothers all have the entrepreneurial bug going on, lol. Both of my NF brothers have their own companies, and I'm on the way to publishing my book.

So, I'm the only NT in my immediate family, but we have a lot of N going on.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

CCCXXIX said:


> Oldest to Youngest, yes I have 4 siblings
> Father: INTJ
> Mother: XSXP
> Sister: INTJ
> ...


FIVE NTJs??? yeah... I can sense a lot of tension, lol.


----------



## CCCXXIX (Mar 11, 2011)

> FIVE NTJs??? yeah... I can sense a lot of tension, lol.


Yeah, but us NTJs always got along (for the most part, we stayed out of each others way), mostly because my INTJ sister/father stayed out of arguments and such. It was mainly me and my ENFP sister going at it, with my ENTJ sister picking whichever side she thought she could do better on. No one ever really got along with my ENFP sister, except my mom.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Brother: ENTJ
Dad: INTJ
Me: INTP
Mom: Uncertain. I think she may be an ESFJ. That would certainly explain some things.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

My lil bro is an INTJ. A very angsty INTJ.


----------



## rappf (Feb 14, 2010)

None. I am the only NT in my family. //blows raspberry in sedate fashion


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

tell her to start being a thinker instead of a feeler! just kidding I'm sure she's fine the way she is. lol I bet dinner conversations get interesting with all the N's around.


----------



## Epimer (Mar 21, 2011)

One of my sisters is INTP probably. Could be INTJ, but more likely P. Two INTP's is good when we have computer/video games to play together, but people tend to get a bit intimidated when we "discuss" things too aggressively.

Plus, we tend to try and outdo each other on nerd-topics, which can get a little out of hand.

EDIT: As we are more open to showing emotion in a home environment, it means that we can still get into big fights even now when we are both adults.

My other sisters are not INTX's, so I get along on average more evenly with them, especially now we are older.

DOUBLE EDIT: Ones probably an NF, the other an SP. So NF is better at getting on with all of us. SP still riles me and the NT sister at times, but not so much as when we were little.


----------



## Bunker Man (Jan 4, 2011)

I have two brothers who are both NTs. And two sisters, one who is SF, and one who is probably like... I dunno, NF.

My parents are ST and SF, so nobody knows where the N all came from.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

A family full of SPs. Drives me bonkers.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

My older sister is an NT (ENTJ specifically), but my younger sister is probably an SP.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Lots of NT's in my extended family. INTJ is the most common single type in my family, I kid you not. More SJ's and SP's overall, but no NF's and very few Feelers. I have seventeen brothers and cousins on both sides of the family (including myself), and only two of them are Feelers. Logic runs in the family, it seems.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

ElectricSparkle said:


> My older sister is an NT (ENTJ specifically), but my younger sister is probably an SP.


 so what type are you? I like your avatar, by the way. mine's better though.:crazy:


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

nevermore said:


> Lots of NT's in my extended family. INTJ is the most common single type in my family, I kid you not. More SJ's and SP's overall, but no NF's and very few Feelers. I have seventeen brothers and cousins on both sides of the family (including myself), and only two of them are Feelers. Logic runs in the family, it seems.


you have no idea how unbelievable lucky you are.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm the only NT in my family. My parents are more SJs and my sister is an NF.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm an NT, my parents are NFs, and my brother is an SP.


----------



## AtheistJesus (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm an only child. I have no NT parents at all, however my grandpa might be an ENTP. I;m not exactly sure though, because he watches Fox News Channel. lmao. No idea where i got my Introversion from. Literally no one in my family is an introvert


----------



## randomness123 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ngg said:


> My entire immediate family is NT except for my sister who is an ESTJ.
> Father: INTP
> Mother: ENTJ
> Brother: INTJ
> ...


That actually sounds quite fun though


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

My only brother is a Sensor, perhaps ISTP.

Most female in my family are Feelers, my grandmother seem to be an exception, she's very much like an ENTP. Males tend to be *ST*.

It's not quite surprising, I think sensors are more common than intuitives and females are more likely to be feelers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Nov 2, 2010)

My sister is an ENTJ, but I'm not sure about my brother. I'm not very close to him (13 year age gap), so I haven't asked.


----------

